# Local Online Parts Depot



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I am looking for some insight on Shimano reel parts that re available on-line in Tx. 

Mr 43 inch Red tore up a spot on my MG51 ( 3375 ) Gear sprocket...

Any help will be appreciative.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

try www.southwesternparts.com they are in dallas an carry almost any kind of part that you might need


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Yup, www.southwesternparts.com


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

i have parts for almost all the reels mike 713 937 3151 or i can get them.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If you want you can replace the drive gear with a brass gear instead of the aluminum one. It's more durable and will last longer.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds good...

May I please have the part # and a suggested price ? 


MattK said:


> If you want you can replace the drive gear with a brass gear instead of the aluminum one. It's more durable and will last longer.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Aluminum 
BNT3375 -Drive Gear $14.25
BNT3377 -Pinion Gear $14.20

Brass 
BNT1514 -Drive Gear $15.38
BNT2621 -Pinion Gear $14.90


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Matt.. I missed the BNT ( DOH ) and got the 39 dollars doh part..

Ordering the brass parts now...

I remember this site when I was checking on a Abu Garcia part.. NIce folks.



MattK said:


> Aluminum
> BNT3375 -Drive Gear $14.25
> BNT3377 -Pinion Gear $14.20
> 
> ...


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

They're good guys, they will take care of you.


----------

